# 510 RWHP + Good Track Prep = Trouble $$$



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Well this is what happens when 510 RWHP + Good Track Prep meets the stock CV Axle. It costs you money $$$   Second run of the night launched at 4500 and at 6000 RPM 1st gear POOWWWW !!!!!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, it’s easy to justify the cost of the heavy duty ones now. Do you have the stock driveshaft?


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Mike_V said:


> Well, it’s easy to justify the cost of the heavy duty ones now. Do you have the stock driveshaft?


Yep still ave the stock driveshaft. I figure I will use the stock parts until they break and then upgrade.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> Yep still ave the stock driveshaft. I figure I will use the stock parts until they break and then upgrade.


I think that's the best way to go.

So, you’ve single handedly proven the stock shaft is not the weak link in the driveline - LOL.


----------



## axles of evil (Nov 23, 2006)

05 goat can i have some specs on your car ? 500 hoe power sounds like a nice number.

im looking to get into a goat soon and am going through all the possible setups i would want.

looking to run 11 mids


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> Well this is what happens when 510 RWHP + Good Track Prep meets the stock CV Axle. It costs you money $$$   Second run of the night launched at 4500 and at 6000 RPM 1st gear POOWWWW !!!!!!


Looks like to much Wheel Hop..... With a lot of Power. The DriveShaft shop just release a one piece from axle to stub units. I will be getting them in the spring.


----------



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

i have heard that the new ls2 gto rear ends are weak. what are they actually referring to about the rear end being weak? ie axles/driveshaft/or rearend? this is also in reference to the 6 speed manual.


----------

